# Chuck and Riley's Break Through!



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

For those of you who know Chuck and Riley from my mom's postings you know that we have had some health issues this year. But our biggest and hardest problem with them was....walking. Yep, walking, we couldn't walk them to save our lives. But we always muscled through and did it for their exercise and our sanity. We had tried everything, with the exception of prong and choke collars because my mom is against them. 

One day, a few months ago, Riley pulled mom so hard she fell and got cut up pretty good. So, I made the decision that something was going to get done. First we thought that we might get electronic collars. But our vet advised against it because of Chuck's sensitivity issues, she suggested the Gentle Leader. And it has been our miracle machine! We finally enjoy walking them. My mom and I now look for any reason to go for a walk. It's nice to not be the laughing stock of the neighborhood. To finally be able to walk at our own pace and not theirs is wonderful and so much safer. Riley can no longer pull my mom to the ground, such a strong little guy for everything he's been through. And I am no longer afraid to walk Chuck, he is all muscle. 

We look forward to all the places we can take them now that we can control them. We plan to take them to a old Fort that has lots of trails for them to walk and sniff, on a leash because of the leash law at that park. And we no longer have to be embarrassed. We will speak nothing but good things about the Gentle Leader and will recommend it to anyone who has a hard time leash training their dog. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, so glad to hear of the success! I have been pulling my hair out trying to get my.boy to relax in a walk. It usually happens half way through but I want more control. It seems I may have to look into this. I've heard of it, but didn't really understand how it worked. Thanks for sharing. Because of you, I may get the same result. Oh, I hope so. I will post when I get the chance to buy one! <3 Thanks!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Absolutely let me know!! We had such success. The only thing with the product is if you get it, make sure you read the instructions and watch the training video, it goes step by step on how to fit it exactly right. I hope you have as much success as we did!


----------

